# P220R Elite from the Custom Shop



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I recently purchased my second P220 Elite. I was cleaning it and I noticed that the marking on the slide seemed different. My one P220 was made in 2008 and the marking on the left side of the slide just said Sig Sauer and on the right side it said P220 Elite.
The new one I just bought is used but I dont think it was ever fired. The slide is extremely tight and there was no smiley faces on the barrel, it was made in 2007. The new one has marked on the left hand side Sig Sauer P220 and in smaller font is "stainless". On the right hand side is marked P220 Elite and a small emblem that I couldn't really read so good with my old eyes. So, I'm cleaning the gun and I keep looking at the emblem and it looks like something I've seen before so I take it upstairs and get a flashlight. The emblem reads "Sig Arms Custom Shop".
I'm kinda excited. Can anybody tell me more about this? One person has told me that this means it was built in the Custom Shop, not just sent there for some work.

I'd really like to know more about this gun, maybe just what work was done to it etc?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure all of the elite's come out of the custom shop.


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

My other Elite doesn't have the Custom Shop Stamp tho.


----------

